

Terminal: A Short Film about the Mechanical Ballet of Cargo (2009) [video] - api
http://aeon.co/film/terminal-a-short-film-about-the-mechanical-ballet-of-cargo/

======
dshankar
I imagine fully automated shipping docks are just a decade or two away.
Driveless cranes – like Amazon's Kiva warehouse robots – could do much of the
work more safely & efficiently than humans could.

------
Schiphol
If it's true that the rhythms of automated cargo management make it resemble a
ballet, there's no way that such a heavily edited piece -- each sequence a
second or so long -- would show.

------
pavel_lishin
Sounds like an Aphex Twin or Squarepusher video.

